# An idea on entering a Words With Friends game....



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I just started playing words with friends this week after following the earlier thread on here. I am enjoying a current game with one of my daughters and a fellow kb member. I am enjoying both very much!

Getting to the point of my posting,,,,,,,Given some are more skilled at the game than others, I was thinking there may be some way to put our screen names on one posting that would be catergorized as per our skill level, such at: 1) advanced 2)  intermediate 3) low impact (self explanitory-you know who you are, AND you should be proud of it!

What do you think moderators would there be a way to possibly set up this type for the members here? Pretty please? 

Leslie r.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Just PM a mod and find out


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We could do that.  It's easy enough to get the names, people would have to self identify their skill level.

Betsy


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

K, I play under the screen name leslieray. Let me be the first to sign up under the low-impact level! 

Thanks Betsy for offering to get this started for us.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

leslieray said:


> K, I play under the screen name leslieray. Let me be the first to sign up under the low-impact level!
> 
> Thanks Betsy for offering to get this started for us.


Is this where we post?
SonlightMom with these arthritic knees, definitely low impact! I think my brain cells have gone the same place my knees did.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sandra Soulflower - definitely low-impact!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

sharynzwords...and Leslie and luvmy4brats beat me all the time.  Betsy just did, too!

I'd classify myself as intermediate, I think...


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

MrTsMom said:


> Is this where we post?
> SonlightMom with these arthritic knees, definitely low impact! I think my brain cells have gone the same place my knees did.


I just started up a game with you! Thanks for signing up!
And currently have one going with Sandra Soulflower.....no stress, just fun, fun fun!

Leslie r


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just started a game with you, Leslie. I swear, I feel like I am the Queen of the one point letters these last few games.

L


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I just started a game with you, Leslie. I swear, I feel like I am the Queen of the one point letters these last few games.
> 
> L


Yeah, Leslie......so you say! I am preparing to die as I type this..........help me, anybody?

Leslie R


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

leslieray said:


> Yeah, Leslie......so you say! I am preparing to die as I type this..........help me, anybody?
> 
> Leslie R


Now, come on, Leslie, you just played QUIVERS for 72 points!

L


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Now, come on, Leslie, you just played QUIVERS for 72 points!
> 
> L


Yeah Leslie......but I can use it in an appropriate sentence such as "Watch Leslieray as she 'quivers' in fearful anticipation of Leslie's next play!" lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sharyn said:


> sharynzwords...and Leslie and luvmy4brats beat me all the time. Betsy just did, too!
> 
> I'd classify myself as intermediate, I think...


Beating you was a total fluke....and I guess I have to classify myself as a low intermediate....or a high beginner. I really haven't played scrabble in years, but I do do lots of word puzzles...

Betsy


----------

